# jupiter by camera



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Trying for a moon shot I noticed this bright planet just above the moon. I assume it's jupiter. I could see what looked like 2 moons pretty clearly in the view finder but couldn't find them on the picture. Needed more exposure I guess.. It was an interesting experiment anyway..










Well I kicked the exposure as high as it would go and there are what I think are moons around jupiter. They where very tiny but steady lights. Assume stars in the background would flicker a bit...

Used burn tool to tone the completely blown out planet..










When I get a few minutes, I'll try combining the two images and see if I can get the planet and moons in the same frame..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work. Is is interesting to watch the primary moons move around the planet, and cast a shadow during transit.

Looks like you are pushing the limits of your resolving ability. Go ahead and order the telescope!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dude, I just have to bow down to you. That's incredible.

Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Check ou this guy's animation of the jovian moons.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> Looks like you are pushing the limits of your resolving ability. Go ahead and order the telescope!


I could actually see all three moons but for some reason only two of them show up. Hmm. Maybe I do need a telescope.. A steady tripod would be a big help too. If you saw the set up I have cobbled togather for this you would fall down laughing.. I have a fair tripod but a really shoddy head (tripod head that is)..

To get the moons, I'd really have to start stacking a bunch of images. I assume the picture you posted was a stack of a number of images. Bretty neat stuff. I was pretty impressed to be able to make out one of the bands around the planet too..

Mike, don't bow down too far! I don't want you hurting those knees again. I want to walk a trial in the park with you sometime soon. Arlon


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Make no mistake, you are getting great shots with what you are using.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow, great shot. What is the location you shoot from? I've noticed your celestial shots have a pronounced lack of haze or clouds making me wonder if you're somewhere other than the TX coast.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm on the west side of Houston (Spring Branch).. Was real clear last night.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Arlon. I think maybe another 4-6 weeks and I will be up for a walk around 40 Acre Lake. I've already made a stroll through Lowe's and Walmart, but that's mostly concrete and asphalt. Nature isn't as level as Lowes.  But, I'm getting there, slowly but surely. 
Mike


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well Arlon I'm in Spring Branch also and was out last night enjoying the veiw. Never saw that in the sky! Point a guy in the right direction so I can give it a shot tonight. What time of the evening also?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I was out about 9:30 and the moon was down to the SW and jupiter was just above it. Next to the moon jupiter was the brightest thing in the portion of the sky.


----------

